
Trump Administration to Ban ‘Bump Stock’ Firearm Devices - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-administration-set-to-ban-bump-stock-firearm-devices-11545149435
======
myworkhandle
This will solve nothing... I can still use a rubber band and my belt loop to
copy this behavior. Unless they are taking away rubber bands, this is a feel-
good law that wont solve a damn thing.

